# Gaggia Classic Filter



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Is there a filter that I can fit on the end of the tube in the water tank on a Gaggia Classic ? If so from where ?..


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/domfilter-in-tank-water-filter.html


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

are these domfilters any good? does it improve the taste of the coffee? or just to reduce scale in the boiler?


----------

